# Nero BackitUp problem Plz help!!!



## BrNAgnG33k (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi guys. I ran into this one while I was trying to back up my files due to changing of a motherboard. 

Since I had Nero 7, I decided to use Nero BackItUp. I decided to back up my stuff to dvd-r's. Everything seemed to go fine but at the 20th disk, an error popped up saying: Back up failed

At that point I accidentally closed the window and also I didn't have any more dvd-r's to redo my backup.

The problem right now is, is that I have 20 dvd-r's that have all my data. I tried opening up Nero BackItUp and tried restoring my backup to no avail. 

The backup format is .nba file. When I try to recover my backup using Nero BIU, It prompts me to insert the last disk. My last disk was disk #20. Nero probably doesn't recognize it since the back up failed originally.

So, my question is, if I can't use Nero BIU to recover my backup, what other methods are there?

Thanks for taking the time off to read this.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

20 Disks......are you serious!!!

*True Image* will back your files up and compress them to a couple of disks maybe less

What were the disks DVD-r or DVD-RW?


----------



## BrNAgnG33k (Dec 19, 2005)

lol, yes 20. Reason being was I ran out of dvd-r's so I used like 8 cd-r's that I had lol. Thanks for the insight on *True Image*. Problem now is how to recover my data that is in limbo on them 20 dvd-r's and cd-r's


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you tried putting in the last disk that worked 19 and see what happens.

Anyway if you have 20 disk when you have to back up...it would take how long to do it...your wasting your time going that way.....there are many programs like True Image but I have used a few and that one works best for me.


----------



## BrNAgnG33k (Dec 19, 2005)

Thx again for the response. I have tried putting in 20, 19, 18, and 17 to no avail. Next time I back up my stuff, I will use *True Image* That's by Acronis right?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes by Acronis ....I also have Norton Ghost but for me for ease of use True Image has it.

I use to backup my files with Nero but it's best to get a program that is specially made for the job....You can also make a Image of the HDD which is peace of mind.

I'm not a salesman for TI just a fellow COMPUTER NUT.


----------



## BrNAgnG33k (Dec 19, 2005)

LOL @


bonk said:


> I'm not a salesman for TI just a fellow COMPUTER NUT.




But is all hope lost for recovering a 'failed backup'?


----------



## nirus (Apr 9, 2006)

Nero BackItUp uses standard zip compression when backing up files. The do change the extension to '.nba' but changing back to '.zip' will allow you to open the files in any zip archiver. After that you will have to manually go through the process of extracting the files to the right location.


----------



## BrNAgnG33k (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow nirus, thanks! I tried changing the extension to .rar but it didn't work so I just assumed that winzip wouldn't either. This is great news! Thanks again!


----------

